# The Velchax Wars



## Nurgle'n'Palz (May 14, 2011)

For the Recruitment thread, click the following link:
(Link coming soon.)

Our story begins...now!

"Gangs wiped out!" the newspaper (or whatever the equivalent is in the twisted 40k universe) headlines screech. Reading over the rest of the paper, it says, "Imperial Guard regiments have scoured the rest of the hive city and removed all the gangs, and now all the civilians here can fight a better war- a war on how to fix their world. Poverty still reigns..." and you've probably stopped reading there. They think the gangs are gone. You ARE a gang. And now it's time for you to extend your reach to the top...once you conquer the lower levels of the hive.

Map:
(Coming soon as well- the recruitment thread bios have to be put in order first.)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru put down the paper and looked over to where her lover lay next to her. Her elegant form, her bueaitufl boobs, and her sexy hair all reminded Nitru of why she hated men and loved women. Kissing her on the forehead she rolled out of the bed and opened the mindow shade, looking out upon the city that lay before her. She was in the southeastern area of the city, which was a slum in all aspects, but it was still her home. Now her ambition was to take it over for the good of all, and institute some more feminene rule for the people of the slums.

"Nitru, come back here, lets keep going," the girl on the bed says as she wakes up to the light hitting her eyes.

"No Amy, now is time for me to work. Come, we make our first move today, for a Pure and Blue World."(2 points to who can name where this quote is from, PM it to me). Grabbing her weapons and her crew Nitru heads out from the hab unit her people use as a headquarters and goes towards the one star hood east of their HQ. Soon, blood will flow and the streets would once again turn into a hell hole; and Nitru would reval in it.

The two scoutsa move ahead looking for danger while Nitru, Amy and another girl move through the back alleys towards where the hoods local gang hidout was.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Bannon Valence looked at the news paper, he took a sip form his coffee as he read, he put the paper down, and thought about it, "they declaire mission acomplishd, well we shall show them wrong." 

he stood up form his chair and turned to a young ganger behind him, not old enough for combat but old enough to lend a hand around the base. "get the troops ready, time to expand, quitly," he tapped the newspaper, "if we twek there nose to much and too fast the guards gonna come down on us like a cave in."

"yes sir." the runner sped off to delvier the news. 

Bannon walked over to a shelf and pulled a old city map out and blew the dust off, and unrolled the map "and so it begins."


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Vardis put down the paper. "Gang's destroyed," he muttered "we'll see about that." He set down his cup of caffiene and turned round, seeing Felix and Lothar standing behind him. "You hear that my friends," he said "Let's show this stupid hive city that we mean buisness."

Felix laughed and Lothar nodded silently. "What is it Lothar," Vardis asked for he could always tell when something was bothering his spy. "The papers think we are gone," the assassin shrugged "let them think it until we are ready to strike." Vardis smiled evily. "As you wish."

He walked out of the room and his two companions slipped away. "Ellius," Vardis snapped, startling the messenger boy "go wake Jason, we have work to do..."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

callus stood atop an abandoned Hotel that was his gang HQ, overlooking the hive city.
He was reading the paper, an easy way to keep up with the world, and the Imperial propaganda was quite extensive.

"Imperial Guard regiments have scoured the rest of the hive city and removed all the gangs, and now all the civilians here can fight a better war- a war on how to fix their world. Poverty still reigns..."

Arragont fools.
They would rue this day, He would free these people of the Imperial chains, one day he would make this world a better place.
Callus knew there were thousands of gangs still on Velchax, of all the ones the Imperial guard had crushed there were still many. some small pointless groups, others were much larger with alot more power. The Velchax assassins didn't use outright hostility but in these dark days Callus was forced to become much creuler.

Rin, one of his better assassins stood in the doorway: "You sent of me Lord Callus?" Callus kept his eyes on the hive city in the distance but nodded and said "prepare the men, we have work to do" Rin nodded and left.

Callus, now alone walked over to a corner of his room and opened an old chest. inside were his Bolt pistol, assassins blade and everything else he required. he reached down and picked up an odd looking object, his iron mask. he stroked it and looked at it for a bit, it was time for work.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Jason arrived five minutes later, auto las-gun slung on his back. Vardis had a map of the city spread on the desk. He looked up "took your time." Jason began to explain but Vardis it away. "Your here and that's all that matters. Now, to buisness." Lothar and Felix had returned by then and Vardis gestured them over.

"We have three options. There is this place here," he gestured to a part of the map "it is lightly defended, there is also here," another gesture "also lightly defended and then there is this place here, it is heavily defended by the arbites and a direct assault would be unadvised. Lothar, I want you to go and have a look at the arbites fortress, see what we'll be up against if we assault it. Jason and Felix, we are going here, it is directly North of our current location..."


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Bannon twisted round the map adding a piece of blue plastic over there base in the manufucating district.

"Right send Fisch and Ixion here shake up the locals, let em know it are turff, send Kranz here to do the same,but tell him to be careful with out back up. a set off runner ran off to do just that.

Bannon put a couple more plastic icons on the table and smiled.

--------------------------------------------
sending two gangers to the terroitry that conect to my base, another to the tertory below that 
(you should number them)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru walked besides Amy as they entered the Eastern hood of the Skyrim sector, the area of the hive where they inhabited. This area was weak, runned by a small street gang that had managed to stay in power becuase of their prostitutes and their drugs. Weak, all of them, and Nitru would see it undone.

They walked over to the brothel, the place where the Bear claw gang, as they were known by, held court. The two members at the door looked at them as they appraoched and jeered at her when she tried to enter. 

"Hey shoty, whatcha gonna do, you gonna stab me, shank me, hahahahahaha." Nitru didn't need too, for she snapped her fingers and the girl Molly wipped out her weapon and shot them both in two quick moves.

"Excellent work girls, lets proceed." Kicking in the door, she beat the nearest punk in the face, blood flying from his mouth. Looking around she saw girls everywhere, naked and half-naked. Men, all over them like locusts in a plague, she quickly set to work finishing them off before they had a chance to fight. Once done she looked at the girl, making sure to be very mean.

"You all make me sick, whoring yourself for alittle days cash and some dop, your better than that. I offer you a chance to get away from it all and ojin the ranks of my newly formed gang. It's girls only so you," she said shooting the last survivor in the head,"....are not permitted. Make your choice!"

Some of the girls looked around, to stupid or too ignorant to make up their minds. Nitru didn't have much time to tell, as gunfire erupted from outside and she dashed to the door. Outside her two girls wer engaged in a heavy firefight with what must be returning remnant of the Bear Claws. Wipping her gun out Nitru took cover, shooting the cinderblock one man was hiding behind to pieces and tearing him apart. She saw one of her scouts go down, her head ripted from her shoulders by a henchmen that had managed to flank them. Amy promtly charged the man, bear tackling him to the ground and stabbing him in the head repeatedly. 

As soon as it began, the fight ended, most of the opposing gang dead, one of their as well; the rest running for their lives into the darkness of the hive. Nitru sat down and tended to her weapon, waiting for an update on the situation from those around her


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Vardis Micah slipped silently through the streets. He, Jason and Felix were on their way to the territory of a small gang of workers who defended their homes with a fanatical zeal. They were led by a priest who claimed he was a messenger for the Emperor himself. All rubish Vardis knew but the desperate habbers had believed everything that rodent of a priest had told them.

Vardis and his team were there to teach them the error of their ways. They approached the church that the group's headquaters. Vardis scaled the wall of a nearby hab overlooking the church and settled into position. "Jason, Felix," he whispered into his vox "take up positions." Jason approached the front door and Felix began climbing up the wall using all the handholds he could find. Vardis' aim settled on the priest's head.

Felix reached the top and Jason settled himself beside the doors. "Go," Vardis said and fired. The dart flew through the air and embedded itself in he priest's neck. The man crumpled instantly as the powerful toxins did their work. At the same time Jason booted in the door and Felix dropped from the bell tower, a rope he had found grasped in his hand.

Together they massacred the workers and were finishing off the wounded when Vardis entered. He had his needle rifle slung on his back and his power knife in his hand. "Any trouble," he asked his gang members. "I took a scratch from a piece of shrapnel but otherwise I'm fine," Jason muttered while Felix just shook his head. "Then let's clean this place up and find the priest's corpse for me."

When the citizens of the hab area awoke they saw, suspended from the flag pole on the church the corpse of the priest. Hab section 19 was under new ownership...

(The one above my HQ)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(OOC: how many credits do we get after each turn?)








(OOC: see the little green dot to the right?)

"Lord Callus, remind me of the primary target?" Luna asked, callus sighed "Gang leader Vuim, age 41, tall, black hair, carries a shotgun, leader of the small-time gang: the shadow hounds" Luna nodded, she was always amazed by Callus. "you must remember these things Luna, so you remember the mission?" Luna bowed her head "yes Lord Callus". callus folded his arms and looked upon the shadown wolves so-called 'compound', this was going to be easy. "good, now I must take up my position, vali are you loaded?" Vali nodded and inserted the last clip into his shotgun.
"excellent" Callus said, and put his iron mask into place.

~~~~~~​
Rin moved up the wall, a guard with a lasgun stood atop the compund's walls. the guard stopped for a moment then turned his back on Rin's position, the assassin moved along the side of wall and silently hopped over. the guard carried on walking away, Rin came up behind him; put his hand over the guard's mouth and inserted his blade into the man's back. The body of the guard slumped to the floor, dead.
Rin then moved quietly till the reached the top of the stairs that led into the building.
He stopped at the top and hid round the side as another guard walked past, Rin crept up behind him and dealth with him in a similar fashion.

~~~~~~​
callus stood over the main room, near the entrance to the compund, the other assassin; Ygmin had taken a position on the other side near the ceiling. both were hidden in shadows. Extending his arm callus fired a single bolt round into the empty room, the shot broke the silence but he went back into the shadows.
within minutes all the members of the shadow wolves were gathered in the main room, looking for an intruder.
"whats going on?"
"I heard a shot!"
"Where the hell are stev and Giro?"
In the middle of the confusion, Rin snuck in and locked all the back doors with the keys taken from the dead guards.
Outside the main entrance Vali and Luna had their firearms ready, and stood near the door staying silent until the moment was right.
Luna whispered "3...2...1...now!"

suddenly the main entrance opened and two masked figures came into the room, guns blazing. the Shadow wolves gang rasied there weapons to fire back but suddenly more masked figures appeared from the shadows and the gang members were caught in a crossfire. some tried to run but the doors would not open.

It was a massicre

~~~~~~​
Callus stood over the bodies of the what used to be the shadow wolves, "that was good, but not great" He said "anyone hurt?" "I took a little bit of a las shot, but its all good" Vali said. "Ok, search this place for weapons, ammo, money, anything you can find. i want it all done before dawn" the velchaz assassins went off down different corridors and rooms, Callus knelt down to the bodies and began searching through.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Lothar slipped silently over the wall of the arbite precinct. He slunk from one shadow to the next like a ghost. He had his knife in his hand. There was a guard patrolling the shadows beneath the walls, he looked tired and bored. Lothar approached silently and, quick as a flash placed his hand over the arbite's mouth and dragged him deeper into the shadows.

"Who are you, what do you want?" the man was scared now. 'He was barely more than a boy,' Lothar noticed distastefully. "I want to know this, how many of you are there, who is your leader and what are your defences besides this pathetic thing," Lothar said and kicked the wall. "We have a small void shield generator and two automated gun turrets, there are five of us and our leader is a man named Jax," the man was babbling now, scared out of his wits by Lothar and the blade at his throat.

"Thank you," Lothar said and punched the boy in the face. He picked up the unconcious arbite and finding a sack stuffed the boy in it before climbing to the wall and tossing the sack over the side. He leapt gracefully from the wall and landed, cat like on the ground. He drew one of his bolt guns and, dragging the sack walked into the night...
__________________________________________________

There was a knock at the door. "Who is it?" Vardis said, cautiously. "It's me, Lothar," came the reply. Vardis opened the door and saw his old companion dragging a sack in through the door. Lothar tipped the contents of the sack on the floor and Vardis saw it was a young arbite. "Found him at the arbite fortress, he knows all the details of that place," Lothar said.

"Excellent," Vardis said quietly...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru looked around at the scene in front of her, and was disgusted. Almost all the women had run away in fear, and th rest had turned back to their drugs and whoring on the streets. All this had done was to push them out of the brothel and onto the street, and it made her angry. But she would have time for that later, and apparoached the table where her one new recruit stood. 

"So you want to join us, you know what your asking kid, right? This is not an easy life."

"I know, but my father was a fighter, and I shuold be too, and it gets me away from having to sell my body for some cash just to eat my next meal."

Nitru nodded, and let Amy finish the rest of the details, grabbing the map on the table and looking at the nearbye sector. 











She had claimed 200 credits from this gangs measily hideout and was moving on to the next cheap area. The bear Claw still controlled two more sectors, and she would strike next at their drug maufacturing plant in the Bosnie hood. She motioned to Amy, Molly, and the scout and signalled they were heading out. She would leave the newbie with the pistol from the nold scout and her knife, the badge of her office as a gang member. With this defense they would be able to take what was theirs and then turn the Bear Claw into their personal slaves.

As they strolled out Nitru wondered what else was happening in the slums of the underworld of the hive.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Callus and the assassins stood in the main hall of the shadow wolves compound, the same one they had trapped the wolves in. it was roughly 3:38pm and the assassins had returned from their search of the compound. "What did you find?" callus asked.
"We found 150, ammo, food, knifes, the lot" Ygmin asked, putting his blade back into his scarrab.
"Survivors?" Cullus asked
Vali's face wen pale for a moment, "we found some bodies, it seems..." he paused for a moment "...The wolves have been taking children and young people and well..." his voice trailed off, velchax was a creul world to live on. Callus merely nodded and folded his arms "from the gang leader's body i found the location of several other compounds, some much more heavily defended tha this one. I have stripped their corpses of ammo and if any one wants a spare laspistol help yourself"
with that callus checked the time and decided it was time to move on.

"Luna, catch up on the latest news in the hive city, i want to know everything" luna nodded and left, then Callus turned to Rin; "use our newly gained credits to get some flak armour, about two should do it"
"Ygmin, check around, I don't want anybody poking around the compound"
"the rest of you burn these bodies, make it look like these men disappeared overnight, leave no trace. meet back at the HQ"


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Vardis crawled forward till he was right on the edge of the building. He unslung his needle rifle and took aim. He focused the sights on the sentry's head and fired a single shot. The dart barely whispered as it flew through the air before burying itself in the arbites neck. He moved slightly and put a second dart through the other sentry's neck.

"Send in the recruits," he whispered into his headset. The recruits were the people who had joined up after Vardis' capture of hab area 19. most possessed a knife and little more although 2 had las pistols. There were 7 of them and Vardis expected them to die pretty quickly.

Sure enough as the recruits began their rush to the walls two of the remaining arbites showed themselves and opened fire. Vardis eliminated them with a frightening precision but not before they had killed all the recruits save two who continued stumbling on. They climbed the wall and one of them found himself staring into the barrel of one of the defence turrets.

He didn't even have time to scream. A blizzard of shots erupted from the gun, shredding the unfortunate man in seconds. The other recruit did not turn to watch in horror as Vardis had expected but continued climbing. He was a big man, strong and powerful. He climbed quickly and assuredly and hauled himself over the top.

Vardis watched as Felix, Jason and Lothar followed swiftly. He slung the sniper on his back and, climbing to his feet slid down a drain pipe to the street below. He ran across the killing field in front of the precinct and climbed the wall quickly. He drew his power knife and advanced across the clear space inside the walls.

A door was booted open and, with a roar the arbite commander emerged into the cleared space. He fired at the advancing recruit with his pistol but the recruit merely stumbled and continued on. The arbite brought his shotgun round but Lothar fired and the bolt round tore the man's hand off. The recruit closed and Vardis saw the steel blade in his hand.

The arbite, unfazed by the loss of his hand drew his own dagger and stabbed at the recruit. The arbite's blade went through the recruit's thigh and at the same time the recruit drove his knife into the arbite's face. The man collapsed, the single blow having killed himm and the recruit wrenched his knife free.

"Well done Durus," Vardis said "I have a special job for you now. Now let's get everything of value out of this place and back to the HQ." They fanned out, searching for credits or sellable equipment. They brought the spoils back to Vardis. It was 300 credits worth of gear plus 75 credit bars.
_______________________________________________

"Send Durus in will you," Vardis said calmly. The man entered slowly. Durus was still unsure of his new job but he waited expectantly. "Well Durus, I have something for you," Vardis said and pulled away the cover of an item behind him. It was a leadcannon, a small minigun with firepower above everything apart from the heavy bolter.

Durus walked forward and ran his hand over the multiple barrels of the heavy gun. The weapon had cost 300 credits of Vardis' stash but the gang leader considered it worth it. Durus lifted the weapon and turned. "What are we waiting for?" he said calmly.

Vardis smiled. It had been a good idea after all...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru stood before the table, looking upon the rows and rows of Red Eye that sat there in neat little bags; waiting to be shipped off to the nearest dealer and turned into profit. Yes, this place would make nice as a start for her gangs new empire. She would use men to drive it, men as her slaves, dirty men who were sinful and not worthy of even her attention. 

She walked back to where her second command and lover, Amy, stood leaning against a wall admiring the bag of Red Eye in her hands. "One some love, this stuff can make even the most hardcore person go soft in a matter of minutes?" 

She shook her head,"I never liked those drugs, that shit will set your mind back, and I'm going to need that mind before were done here." She looked back towards the dead bodies of the Bear Claw gangsters that earlier had been shooting at them. There had been six, plus the 20 or so workers manufacturing the crap, and they had taken them completely by surprise. Having had Molly drop from above, she and Amy had stormed through a side drainage pipe they had crawled through(messing her hair, which pissed her off). They made quick work of the gaurds, but one of the workers, who had turned out to be the site boss, had wipped out a gernade and taken out the scout they had join them. The man lay dead in a pool of his own guts, the pin still in his half mutilated hand.

It didn't matter though, as they had discovered a catch of 200 credits, and some Las-pistols, good for future recruits if they were going to take down the next hood. She had challenged the Bear Claw, and this next area was their home turf, their HQ if you will. She was going to need a plan and as much firepower as she could get her hands on before she tried to tackle this one.

"Lets go Amy, I need to think this one through, care for a run in the bed later tonight," she giggled, already anticipating the pleasures to be discovered.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The sun was rising over the hive city of Velchax, and the assassins had returned to their HQ. When they had power over this area Callus would make this into a true HQ, not some abandoned hotel. Luna entered the room which Callus owned, "morning Lord Callus" she said, "good morning Luna" he said "the news?" Luna produced a newspaper and handed it to him.
lets see..."shootout at hive city strip bar...many dead...rumoured to be the white wolves?" Luna nodded "From what I've heard they are an all-female gang to the east of here"
Callus was scanning through the paper, picking out an relevant information "interesting...send Jacob to find out as much as he can about them"
Jacob was a gang 'helper' he wasn't very good in a fight and often ran away at the slightest sign of trouble but he was an expert at extracting information and very sneaky.
"i will do My Lord" Luna said and left the room.

Callus looked down at the paper the headline read: "criminals disappear from district, security forces investigate" Callus smiled, the others had done their job well.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Fisch- Basic Gang Member/ Lasgun 125
Ixion- BGM/ Lasgun 125
Kranz- BGM/ Lasgun 325

Right send Fisch and Ixion here shake up the locals, let em know it are turff, send Kranz here to do the same,but tell him to be careful with out back up. a set off runner ran off to do just that.

The two gangsters stood out side a small time grocary. one was smokeing some kind of ilegal substence. Ixion took a drink of his beer then "you gonna put that damn thing out any time soon? if a Arby sees you your gonna get clapped in irons." 

Fisch smiled and blew a puff of smoke into Ixion face "live a lita aye?" he said with a heavy accent. 

"ya, well last one, lets get do this quick." Fish nodded and tossed his smoke down on the ground were he rappidly ground it into the earth "ya, lets move." 

the two gangers moved into the shop the owner looked up from his newspaper.

"after noon gentel men how may I help you?" 

"simple put, don't read lies." Fisch said tapping the newspaper.

"your a g-g-g-gang?" the store keeper studdared. 

"y-y-y-yes." Ixion said with a smile "and to put bluntly, we want a cut of your money or were throw a molliy though you window." 

"what? his shops been in my family for,," 

"Seven generation we know, every other blasted shop keepers said the same damn thing, and we don't care and we perfectly happy ripping this place down and building a brothel." 

"NO!"

"well then, were how this is going to go, you pay us 32 percent, a resonable figure you must agree, and in return not only do we offer you protection from us, buf from other gangs, over bareing Arbys and acts of the emperore." Ixion finished what Fisch started.

"full list avilable to paying custermers. well, what is it, money or moliy?" 

the shop keeper thought about it till Fisch moved his coat round showing his lasgun he quickly said "money." 

"good, were send a guy over once a week ta get are money, cheers." the two left the shop.

"well that went well." Ixion said as he lit up another smoke. 

"ya, hope Kranz is haveing it as easy as we have."

--------------------------------------------------------------------------Las gun fire sparyed the street while Kranz, took cover from it, this place had a local gang and he had in advertinly set up agaisnt them. 

he took cover behind a fruit stand while the small group of gangers he had with him, (three gansters do not a gang make) were tradeing fire there lasguns hissing back. 

"this was suppose to be easy!" Kranz yelled as he fired from behind the cart each beam of las fire arching toword the other gang, the Bull runners he remebered. 

a las bolt hit a watermellon beside him spraying him with watermellon gunk. he dropped down spitting the sticky fluid out of his mouth as he did so. he looked around then he noticed a sewer grate on the sidewalk were some of his gangseters were hold up. 

"you two! go down there and flank the fuckers!" the two wince but they did as he said opening the grate and down they went a few moments latter the Bull Runners gave screams of suprise and pain as las fire sprayed into there back.

"FORWORD!!" Kranz yell while they were confused and the diamon backs surged forword lasguns spraying the whole way. by the time they got close they found the bull runner dead, between then and the flankers they were killed.

"good, this place is ares." Kranz panted out, "can i have a towel please?"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru awoke the next morning, feeling refreshed and.......sexy! she looked over to her partner who was still alseep, and teased her down there alittle. She suddenly bolted up laughing, unable to control her urges as the esctasy rolled over.

"Stop, stop it, hahahaha. that tickles ya know Nitru," she exclaimed as she rolled out of bed and got dressed. Nitru turned to the paper next to her, looking at the headlines of the days front page. It seemed gang activity had returned to normal, there was even an article about her attack on the brothel.

"Storefront attacked, victims dumped in street, women spared!" Ha, what a roit, if only they new the truth of the sick matter. She thought, what if, what if she got her hands on the paper's printing press and started to write the articles. Oh, people would buy that up, the violence and richeous zelous nature of it would draw many to her gang. 

That was in the future though, Nitru got dressed, fixed her hair, and walked out into the night to sit down on a table on the side of the street, enjoying the cool crisp air that floated down over her. She took out her map and a dataslate and started to make some entries. 

- 2 Gangers(400 Credits)
- Las-Pistols for each

This would give her a total of 5 gangers and one scout, enough for the next raid. she would need a cunning plan too; and she knew the perfect idea. The would appeal to their vanity, have one of her girls go in all sexy like, draw their attention, then they would murder all the men inside. Her sites were set on the leader, and taking over command of his enterprise. 

2 hours later she was walking down the street with Amy next to her; her get-up was quite dazziling. 

"Nitru, why da I haf ta where dis, it makes me look to revealing!" Nitru just laughed and pushed her in front.

"Now go in their and make them all drool for you, hahahah." As Amy walked off Nitru signalled to her compatriots and they made the long journey round back.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

(OCC: sorry about the lateness)

Hadrian angrily threw a newspaper into the fire. "Gangs exterminated? incompetent fools, the gangs still roam free in the underhive! why can't they do anything right?"
He was interrupted by Cel, who was running at him at top speed. "What do you have to report Cel?" asked Hadrian.
Scout Cel stopped and was trying to catch his breath before he gave his report, pulling down the cloth covering his face he said, "The Iron Talons gang to the west has been attacking civilians in the area. they have hostages with them, it appears as if they haven't been getting their money from the locals."
Hadrian listened to Cel's report with peaked interest. When he stopped, Hadrian turned to his followers. Torac and Belis sat next to each other by a fire, they were brother and sister who's parents had been killed by gangs. They were conversing and cleaning their shotguns, the weapon of choice for The Defiant. Pelic could be seen to the far left, he was their chief assassin and infiltrator. He gazed motionlessly out a window. studying the empty street below for any would-be attackers. They were few, but that would change with time.

The group silently stalked silently through the night streets, making sure not to be seen or heard by anyone. They could soon see flashes of light and could hear quiet bursts of supressed gunfire. 
The group stopped within roughy 200 meters of their desired location. Hadrian looked to Cel, "Cel, I wan't you to scout ahead." he said quietly. "I want a report of how many there are, what weapons they're using, good ambush locations, and how many civilians are left in the area." Cel nodded and ran off with suprising stealth for the speed he was going. twenty minutes later, Cel returned.
All looked to Cel. "We have six gangsters and three civilians in the area." reported Cel. "They don't have anything fancy, just standard autoguns. there's also a good ambush point about fifty meters north of here."
"Good work, Cel" said Hadrian, turning to Pelic and the others. "Torac and Belis, you're with me and Cel. We'll set up an ambush about fifty meters north of here." Hadrian looked specifically to Pelic. "Then I want you, Pelic, to draw them to our ambush point, I have no doubt that you can do it." Pelic nodded in acknowledgement.

"Kill anyone who tries to escape!" commanded an Iron Talons gangster, his grey clothing and insignia shown clear about his form. "Make them think twice about trying to defy us!"
"What was that?" said another armed gangster, turning from a cowering civilian and looking off into the darkness. he was stopped as a knife flew through the air and buried itself in the man's skull.
"Get down! we're under attack!" yelled their leader. he lifted his gun towards the origin of the projectile, as did most of his fellows. a slight movement caught his eye, he ducked as a las round went off and flew past where his head used to be. the flash of light from the shot had illuminated the spot for a fraction of a second, revealing it to be a man clad in black clothing. "It's one man! after him!" the figure turned and ran off in the other direction as the Iron Talons followed close behind.
"Where is he?" the leader shouted in anger. his thoughts were interrupted as he was blown apart by shotgun fire. he didn't even have time to see that an ambush had been sprung on him. the rest were quickly obliterated in their confusion.
Hadrian smiled as he lowered his bolt pistol.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Vardis was already awake and looking over the maps when Durus entered, despite the fact that it was only 3am. The heavy looked admiringly over the plans spread out on the desk. "You never stop working do you," he said with a hint of surprise. Vardis looked up. "No. Will you pass me that cup of caffeine." He said. Durus nodded and passed it.

"Now, what was I doing, oh yes, I was working out where to attack next," Vardis said and returned to the maps, "there is a rather vulnerable place here where we might get some new recruits and possibly some credits." Durus nodded vaguely although he could not see the maps. Vardis looked up with a half smile "if you're going to agree with what I say at least know what I am talking about."

Durus smiled shyly. Vardis had never been like this before, he had always been brief and to the point with his gang members. Vardis looked up and tapped a section of the map "hab block 23, know anyone there." Durus looked slightly shocked and then answered. "I did, before the 'Death' came and killed them." Vardis looked up puzzled, "the 'Death'," he repeated.

"A bunch of psychos who claim they are death incarnate, there are about 7 of them, but their mostly armed with knives apart from their leader who has an autogun and his second in command who has a pistol." Durus said bitterly. Vardis smiled sadly "were the people they killed relatives of yours." Durus flinched at the question as if he somehow dreaded it. He began to speak "hab block 23 is where I was born, I moved to hab block 19 when I was 17 in search of a job. I found one as a builder. I wrote home to tell my family the good news, I got no reply. I heard 5 days later that everyone in hab block 23 had been killed or turned into slaves, including my family."

Vardis nodded his head. "Were going to kill them," he said slowly. Durus smiled sadly. "Let me help..."


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A new day, A new Mission.
Callus and Ygmin crept through the sewer system of district A31. There information had told them that Vium and most of his senior gang members met down here within the filth. As they moved silently through the waste and the filth voices could be heard.
The two assassins came to the rim of a high hole within the floor, overlooking a grouping of gangers. Obviously their information had been correct.

"these slaves are worthless!" someone yelled
"they are the best I could get"
"they're not good enough"

It had been rumoured that the shadow wolves had been selling slaves to various other gangs, such as the bear claw, children of fire, iron hawks and many others. there a small group of slaves, men and women, wearing rags and chains, each was dirty and scared.

Vium stood with two bodyguards by his side, both of which carried a lasgun. Vium folded his arms "you aren't getting anything better" he said firmly.
"I demand better dammit!" the man yelled "or are you too weak to get some better than this shit!"
Vium moved like lightning, unholstering his bolt pistol he shot the man twice in the chest. the man made no sound and slumped to the dirty floor.
"dump the body" vium said, reloading his bolt pistol.
One of the shadow wolves knelt down and picked up the body, then dumped it into a nearby stream of crap.

Callus did nothing instead watch, now was time to start the first stage of the plan:

From somewhere down the sewer a man began to apporch the crowd of gangers, making enough noise to wake the dead. He quickly caught the wolves' attention. "who's there?" one of wolves shouted.
The man was difficult to see in the bad lightining of the sewer but he stepped into a patch of light an his face became clear. "Hi" Vali said "heard you guys were sellin' some slaves"

Vium faced the Vali, knowing something wasn't right "who are you?" he demanded "I'm the guy you lot are all looking at" Vium frowned, what did he mean? but he didn't have time to think because two masked figures had dropped from the roof and already killed one of his bodyguards.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

They were in position for the strike. Felix had climbed the builidng, preparing to come from above. Jason was ready to smash through a window and Durus and his leadcannon were waiting to go through the front entrance. Vardis gazed at the headquaters of the 'Death'. It was a 3 storey building with only one street level door. However there was a door at the top and large windows set into the walls.

Vardis pressed his eye to his sniper scope and looked into a room that was obviously the planning room for the 'Death's' activities. He saw a man come rushing in, handing a slip of paper to who was obviously their leader. The man took it and read it with a scowl. He then drew his pistol and shot the unfortunate messenger.

"One down," Vardis whispered and in answer to his team's questions said "the leader just shot one of his men for bringing him bad news, the stupidity." Vardis centered his aim on the leader's head and squeased the trigger. The tiny but powerful laser burned a minute hole in the window before the dart came. It buried itself in the leader's heart and the man collapsed with a look of stunned surprise on his face. "Go go go," Vardis said into his mic.

Felix bashed open the roof door and began running down the stairs. Jason swung away from the wall on his climbing harness before swinging back and smashing through the window feet first. At the same time Durus kicked in the door and began blazing away at the defenders. Vardis slid down a drain pipe before jumping off it to land with a thud on the street.

Drawing his power knife and a las pistol he had taken from the arbite base he ran towards the door way where Durus was fighting his way in. He slid across the ground and climbed to his feet with his back to the wall. Vardis spun out from cover and put three las rounds in one of the gunners. "I thought you said they weren't well armed," he shouted to Durus.

"That was the last I'd heard," Durus snarled. Vardis understood. They had probably just picked up a shipment of weapons using the money they had taken from the dead. He rolled across the entrance way to another piece of cover. He glanced out from behind the wall, seeing three gun men covering the hallway although one was much further advanced than the other two.

Vardis stepped out from behind his cover and threw his power knife. It buried itself in the closest gun man's face. Vardis sprinted forward and hurled himself over the piece of broken furniture the man had been using for cover, picking up his pistol at the same time. He aimed up from his prone position and put two rounds through one of the remaining gun men's head and Durus shreaded the other with a hail of rounds.

Vardis climbed to his feet and took his power knife from the dead man at his feet. Dropping the ganger's gun he advanced up the stairs. A man appeared in front of him and roared. He had a shotgun and his finger was already squeasing the trigger. Vardis knew he would die but a shot rang out and it was not the man in front of him nor Vardis himself who had fired.

The ganger fell forward. There was a smoking hole in his back. Vardis looked up at the person who had killed the man and said "you can drop the disguise now Lothar." The man removed his face mask and it was Lothar, his white teeth gleaming as he smiled. "Shall we," the spy said and gestured up the stairs.
______________________________

30 minutes later Vardis was sitting in a chair with all the loot they had gained spread out in front of him. There was 300 credits worth of junk plus 50 credit wafers. A small fortune for such a pathetic gang. They had killed them all. Durus had found one who had a broken leg who was trying to drag himself to safety. The heavy showed him no mercy.

"It is done," Vardis said to the crying heavy. Durus had found his family's corpses in one of the back rooms...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

(OCC: Hey guys, let me know what territories you have captured and I'll fix the map. I am upgrading mine, so either send me a pic, or tell me which ones(stars inculded) so we can get a good idea of where everybody is)


Nitru stood over the pile of bodies that they had assembled in the clearing outside; pouring gasoline over all of them. They would burn the bodies and make use of the remaining people as slaves; slaves for their new femdom empire. Altogether it hadn't been too bad, having recovered about 500 credits, but she had lost molly, one of her begining gangsters; a great loose. 

But she would soon be replaced, a number of the girls saved from the Bear Claw gang had eagerly shown their willingness to join up. In addition they had recovered a small cash of explosives; for what reason they would need it she would never know. But she had won, finally established herself and her girls as a gang power here in Velchax's dark underworld; but this was only the prelude. Now she had drawn attention from other gangs, like The Defiant, The Diamond Backs, and especially the Fanged Mafia. 

The Fanged Mafia owned the port area near the massive elevator that rose to the higher area of the spire that was Velchax; the same exact area right next to her small time enterprise. In order to win she would need more firepower, and more women to fight for her noble cause.

"Hey their princess, what ya thinking bout," Amy came up behind her massaging her shoulder. Nitru relaxed, for it felt good after a tense battle; something she always like about Amy.

"Thanks sugar, that feels great, but I'm planning our next move; we have to hit them hard and fast." Amy leaned over and looked at the datasheet in front of her on the bloodied table. 

"Hey wait, i know that group, Yo Alley, get ya dumb ass ova here now!" The scout they had recruited from earlier came jogging on over to her and came to a stop directly in front of them. "Alley, didn't you say you had knowledge of the Fanged Mafia?"

"Yyyeaah, but that was another lifetime ago." Amy wasn't convinced and walked over and slapped the girl across the face.

"Spill it girl, we are going up against them, and we need all the info we can get if you want to save some lives." Suddenly the girls face lit up with alarmed and she started to stutter about Fanged this and gunmen that.

"Woah, woah, woah girl, slow down," Nitru said, waiting for her to stop,"...now tell me what you know." The girl looked up at her like a scared dog.

"I'll fight for you anyway boss, but that Fanged Mafia are merciless. They have operated for years by smuggling in weapons and shaking down people that come through the elevator. They are ruthless to the core, and they will stop at nothing to get to you. They are well armed, having some dealings with the folks from above, and getting mil grade weapons for their foot soldiers. If you fight them Nitru, your going to loose; please i beg you. By-pass them, strike a deal, but don't fight them; they will jurder us all." Nitru could tell by her face that Alley had had previous run in with them, and that they weren't good at all.

"Thank you Alley," was all she said before she walked away in thought. Obvious all the more urgency to strike swiftly before they realised what was at their doorstep. She would need to start taking multiple hoods over, and with better firepower too. Thus she took her datasheet and started to send orders to fellow gangsters, initiating her new plan. 

Captured: Bear Claw Insignia, 500 Credits, Case of Flak Armor, Case of Explosives

GangI'll post an updated list soon)

Nitru

4 Gangers
1 Scout
1 Heavy


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

(So you takeing over the RPG? Empeore shard?)

Bannon Valence looked at the map on his table, he had both of the terrtorys touching his home turff, time to gain more ground, but both districts had heard of his explots so far and had dug in, in reltive terms, and readyed to recived his men.

well his two new terrtorys already gave him new profits
200 (i giveing each dot a 100 rateing) creds. just enough.

he turned to a man behind him "can you get me in contact with Specter? tell him, i have a job for him." Bannon placed a marker on the table. with a smile 
pair of markers on the table.

"have Fisch and Ixion move here," he pointed to block that held lghter ristence of the two blocks left of there tertory. "and have Kranz move with Specter to this one." he pointed at the stronger of the two terrtorys. "he should balence th odds. 


(Specter is a ghost I am adding to the gang)

Fisch- Basic Gang Member/ Lasgun 125
Ixion- BGM/ Lasgun 125
Kranz- BGM/ Lasgun 325
Specter-Ghost 300 bolt pistol. 375

25 credits left 

(action will be posted latter)


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

"Salvage what you can from the bodies!" ordered Hadrian to his fellows. The group looked through the gangsters' possessions, but it wasn't anything special. some of the guns had even broke after the ambush.
"We have..." said Cel, counting the credits in his hands. "...75 credits. Wow, no wonder these guys were angry."
"We have two working autoguns, the others are either broken or out of ammo." reported Belis with two guns under her arms.
"Couple knives too." added Torac.

(found: 75 credits; two autoguns; three knives. total credits: 100)

"Too bad they didn't have any shotguns." said Torac, reloading his shotgun. "We could've used the extra ammo."
"Lets go check out the rest of the area." said Hadrian.

the group was soon in the clearing where the Iron Talons had been terrorizing the civilians. many had left, but the bodies of some remained. the flames from a nearby fire illuminated their corpses
"Bastards." said Belis, a tone of anger in her voice.
Pelic forcefully pulled his knife from a gangster's skull. after quickly wiping the blood off its blade, he holstered it on his belt. "The don't care who they kill. If we hadn't come, they may have killed everyone here."
"Stop where you are!" came a voice from the shadows. a boy stepped out, around the age of 17 or 18. "Drop your weapons or I'll shoot!" the boy had an autogun pointed towards Hadrian.
"Calm down, boy." said Hadrian, putting down his bolt pistol and slowly approaching. "We're not here to hurt you."
Hadrian stopped his advance as a bullet hole appeared in front of his feet.
"Don't come any closer! I'll kill you!" yelled the boy, anger clear in his voice. "You're one of them."
"No we aren't." said Hadrian, a calm tone to his voice. "We aren't part of the Iron Talons. They're gone, you can lower your weapon."
The boy lowered his gun and Hadrian approached. just as the boy was about to put his gun back up, Hadrian knocked it from his hands. "What the hell do you think you're doing? those gangsters could have easily killed you!"
The boy went for the gun.
"Don't." said Hadrian, knife in hand.
"They killed my father. I want revenge!" 
"You want revenge?" said Hadrian, putting his knife away. "Why not join us? we live for vengeance on those you are seeking. what's your name?"
"Felix." the boy replied, a calmer tone to his voice.
------------------------------------------------------------------
"Welcome to The Defiant." said Hadrian, handing the boy an autogun and his official patch and 'uniform' (black clothes). It was day and the group was in their hideout. Felix received words of advice and welcoming from the others as his initiation was completed. "You will be a scout under with Cel, your commanding officer."
"Thank you, sir." said Felix. He had grown to like the others ever since they had found him a few days ago, they had welcomed him when he was alone.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
"Sir." said Felix, he had just returned from his first scouting mission with Cel.
"What do you have to report?" asked Hadrian.
"We've found the Iron talon's HQ north of here. They seem to be planning an attack. I've also heard in some local bars of a new gang. it's all female, they say, and it's rapidly growing in power. they call themselves The White Wolves. I also heard of another gang west of here called The Diamond Backs, which is also growing in power. Our estimations seem to be that the Iron Talons are planning an attack on the White Wolves, as they have an alliance with some of the gangs they've been attacking."
Cel stepped forward. "An alliance with the white wolves seems very unlikely, I've heard from numerous sources that their leader is utterly intolerant of men and that they have a very violent approach to situations. since we don't have a lot of power at the moment, I would say it would be best to not be involved with either the Diamond Backs or the White Wolves. The Diamond backs claimed to have ruled the hive at one time and are skilled weapon crafters. I am still unsure of whether or not diplomacy will work with them either."
Hadrian listened to the entire report until finally the finished.
"We will attack the Iron Talons tonight."
Felix was filled with joy at the order.


Updated Gang:
- Felix: scout-100; salvaged autogun
- Everyone else: unchanged


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

(I've only captured two places! everyone else seems to have five!)

Vium turned and drew his weapon, two bolt pistols and fired at the two assassins. Vali took his shotgun from under his trench coat and fired off at the wolves. A ganger turned and fired a laspistol at him, he dived to the side and and several shotgun pellets hit the man in the chest. he staggered back but raised his laspistol. suddenly a bolt shot hit the ganger's head and it exploded.

Luna was crouched behind a barrel with her boltrifle, Vali nodded at her and she smiled back.

Assassin's blade met sword as Callus and Ygmin dueled with Vium's soldiers. metal met upon metal, the soldiers carried heavy swords but Callus was alot quicker. The assassins blade moved like lightning and severed the man's arm off, he yelled but the blade kept moving. He soldier had no time to react before the blade pierced his stomach and came out again.
The soldier was screaming now, the bloodly stump pumping blood and the stomach wound quickly turned red.
With a sharp kick to the chest the soldier fell into the waste and stopped moving.
Callus looked around, Rin had joined the fight and already killed one ganger while Ygmin was cutting his way into a second soldier.

Out of the chaos a ganger charged him with a crowbar, with speed Callus removed his bolt pistol and two bolts pierced the ganger's stomach. The ganger made no sound and fell into the filth.

Ygmin looked at Callus "where's Vium?"
out of the corner of his eye Callus saw gang leader Vium running down one of the sewer tunnels, well out the range of a pistol.
A bolt flew through the air and Vium was knocked forward by the force of a bolt in his head. Luna began reloading her boltrifle while the last remenants of the wolves here were killed.

~~~~~~​
"what now Lord Callus?" Rin asked "leave no trace?" The assassins were gathered round the bodies of the wolves, Luna tended too the slaves. "No" Callus said firmly "its about time the world knew we exsisted, leave the bodies where they fell, I'll leave whoever finds this place a 'hint' ".
"My lord, this boy would like to join us" Luna said.
Callus walked to where Luna stood with a young man, he must have been one of the slaves.
"so...you want to join us?" Callus asked in his usual calm manner.
"yeah, i saw you lot just then and I though: these guys look cool, i should join them"
Callus nodded, "it isn't going to get an easier"
"I know that"
Callus reached down and picked up a bolt pistol that lay on the floor, he handed it too the boy "what is your name, boy?"
"Erln" he said
"welcome to the Velchax assassins"

(gained: Ghost-Erln (Bolt pistol, Blade), ammo, 300 credits


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nitru waited, sat on the bed as she read the reports streaming in on the data slate in front of her. she had opted to run the risk and rent a room out in the lower part of the hotel, away from the Fanged Mafia's hideout on the penthouse floor. She figured she was tired and would need to rest, plus she could keep an eye on her enemy while enjoying the comforts of a decent hotel for once. she lvoed the lush pillows, the soft beds; what she wouldn't kill to have Amy here.

The dataslate chirped again and she looked, a smile spreading across her features as she read a report from the heavy sent to the store front. she had, in all essence, used her mighty weapon and emoslihed the entire store; leaving little in her wake. One down, two to go, she was on her way back, which meant good progress; then the slate chirped again. The gangsters had reports, success with minimal destruction to target. However the scout was wounded and wouldn't he able to help much in the final assult; not a big loose but would potentially be a problem.

She sent directions to them, and laid back down; drifting into sleep and waiting for peace to take her mind over.


----------



## Epidemius (Nov 15, 2010)

The harmonious sound of loading weapons could be heard as The Defiant approached their target.
"Just ahead." said Cel to the others as they stalked through the dirty alleys of a local hab district. They stopped behind a collection of crates and barrels and looked cautiously ahead.
"That's their HQ." whispered Felix pointing to an abandoned motel. "They have about ten men."
"Eight." said a voice from behind them. It was Pelic, dragging two bloodied bodies behind him. "Took care of the patrol, we can get on with the mission now."
"Good work." said Hadrian. "Now we can move ahead. be careful though, you don't-" he stopped as Felix ran full speed at the Iron Talons' HQ. "Felix!"
"Shit, get your weapons ready this is going to be bloody. so much for stealth." the others ran out of cover close behind Felix. "Pelic and Cel, I want you to go through the back entrance. Belis and Torac, with me."
Felix drew his knife and kicked down the door of the motel, without even pausing to look, he unloaded an entire magazine into the space before him. all the while shouting unsults and vulgarities. when the smoke cleared, it was revealed that he had killed three gangsters, all dead before they could even react.
"Quick, get to cover! that noise will bring more!" ordered Hadrian as he and Torac kicked over two tables for a makeshift barricade. Felix reloaded and got behind one with Belis, while Hadrian and Torac waited behind the other. there was a torrent of bullets as three Iron Talons came from behind cover and unloaded round after round on them.
"Shit!" shouted Torac as he ducked from a bullet that narrowly missed his head. he got back up and fired two rounds at the enemy, but they simply pattered off cover as the gangster ducked. 
"Felix! Belis!" Hadrian shouted to the others over the deafening noise of battle. "Get some supressive fire on those gangsters until Pelic and Cel arrive!" Belis and Felix nodded in agreement and began their order. 
"Alright Torac." Hadrian said as he reloaded. "lets go find the other gangsters."
Hadrian and Torac stealthily crouch-walked to the other room, weapons raised. They soon came to an open door-way. Torac peered past a corner. he jerked his head back as a bullet removed a chunk of the wall section. "They're expecting us." he said to Harian.
"Right." replied Hadrian. he rolled across the ground to the other side of the door-way as bullets flew through the air to meet him. "How many?"
"Three, right in front of us." said Torac, warily looking past the corner as he reloaded.
Hadrian gave a signal to Torac and he nodded his head in agreement.
Hadrian raised his hand as he signaled the countdown_3...2...1..._ he ended with a clenched fist. Immediately, the two leaned passed the corners and unloaded as many shotgun rounds as they could, before leaning back into cover. "How many did we get?" Hadrian said, reloading.
"Tree. two dead, one wounded."
Hadrian nodded and pulled out a knife as Torac did the same. The two stilently came out from their cover. Hadrian ducked and motioned for Torac to go around. they slowly and stealthily came around the piece of cover protecting their enemy. they stopped as they heard the sound of labored breathing. suddenly Hadrian and Torac, coming from right and left, jumped around the cover and pointed their shotguns at the wounded man. Torac quickly kicked a pistol out of his hand, it skidded across the floor and hit a nearby wall with a quiet clanking noise. "Don't move." he ordered.
"There are more of us..." the man said, clutching a bleeding shoulder wound.
A few screams were heard and the background noise stopped. 
"It seems Pelic and Cel have arrived." said Hadrian. "You lose." he pointed his bolt pistol and the man and blew his head off, spattering gore in all directions. "Come, let's return to the others."
The entrance room of the motel was in ruins, tattered cloth and paper littered the ground and stirred up dust was thick in the air. Hadrian kicked over the broken remains of a chair and approached his followers. "Well done." he said.
"It was nothing." said Cel as he tried to wipe the blood from his jacket. "Belis got a cut on her leg but it's nothing serious."
"Good." said Hadrian. "Check the area for supplies."
After about 45 minutes of scavenging, the group returned to the entrance room and laid down what they found.
"I got some guns." said Cel. "We can probably sell the working ones for some extra cash."
"I found 125 credits." said Belis.
"I got a grenade and some canned food." said Torac.
"Found some autogun ammo and a few shotgun shells." said Felix.
Hadrian turned to Pelic. "What'd you find?" 
"Knives." he said.
Hadrian knew that Pelic loved to collect knives, so he didn't chastise him when he revealed a pile of sharp objects he found.
"Alright, let's get back to base." ordered Hadrian.

(findings: 125 credits; three autoguns, one pistol; ammo; food; knives; one frag grenade)
captured territories so far: north of base; east of base.

Purchases:
flak jackets for Belis and Torac; equip Torac with found grenade and a bought grenade for Belis: 125 credits
money left: 0

(how much money do we get from captured territories?)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

nitru woke to a man standing over her, holding a cloth to her mouth. she squirmed, tried to escape, but try as she could it was no use; for she could smell the chloroform on the rag that was shove in her mouth. as she fadded into the blackness of the unconcious mind the last thing she remebered was a small man in a white suit standing over near the door looking at her with the eyes of a hungry wolf.


----------

